# FS: FW Fish- Cichlid,Sharks, Gar



## babbar32 (Jan 18, 2012)

Selling a some mixed species of freshwater species:

(6 inch) Bala Shark-$15-SOLD
(3.5 inch) Red Tail Shark-$10-SOLD
(2 inch) Jewel Cichlid-$2.50-SOLD
(6 inch) Yellow African Cichlid-$15-SOLD
(5 inch) Green Texas Cichlid-$30- AVAILABLE
(7 inch) Rocket Gar-$15- SOLD
--------------------------
All Sizes Are Aproximate.

PM IF INTERESTED..WILL BE UPLOADED PICS ASAP!


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

What color is your jewel cichlid?


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Are your prices firm?


----------



## babbar32 (Jan 18, 2012)

Depends are you buying one or more? If only one which one?


----------



## babbar32 (Jan 18, 2012)

Jewel cichlid is green..I am uploading pics soon


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Do you know if the jewel is male or female?


----------



## babbar32 (Jan 18, 2012)

*Pictures*

Pictures:

Green Texas:
ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting
ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting

Jewel Cichlid:
ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting
ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting

Yellow African Cichlid:
ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting
ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting

Bala Shark:
ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting

Rocket Gar:
ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting

(SORRY NO PICS OF RED TAIL SHARK)


----------



## babbar32 (Jan 18, 2012)

Not sure attached a pic though.


----------



## babbar32 (Jan 18, 2012)

*Package deal!!*

Take all fish for 80$$


----------



## YellowTail (Apr 3, 2011)

I'd take the 2 Jewel Cichlids in a heartbeat... that is if you were any closer. 

Won't you be going to or driving through Surrey anytime? Coz if you are, I can meet up with you at a place that's convenient for both of us.


----------



## babbar32 (Jan 18, 2012)

*Jewel Cichlids*

Hi, I only have one..if you can come to abbotsford and take him..you can have him for 2$.. if you were buying more fish I could possibly meet you somewhere.


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

do you still have the jewel the bala shark and the yellow african? Would you take $25.00 for all 3? Could you meet me in Mission on Saturday afternoon Say around 1:30-2:30 range?


----------



## babbar32 (Jan 18, 2012)

I will be coming to surrey tommorow


----------



## babbar32 (Jan 18, 2012)

Acctually, If anyone is interested in my fish I am coming to the guilford area tommorow around 1-4pm (saturday) let me know.


----------



## babbar32 (Jan 18, 2012)

Bala Shark, Yellow African Cichlid, and Jewel Cichlid pending pick up...Rest of fish are still here. PM before they are all gone!


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks babber32 those are some nice looking fish. The bala shark is slightly bigger than the one I had. The jewel joined up with the other 2 right away. The orange cichlid is a beauty. Well worth the money spent thank you very much. Good luck with the sale of the rest of the fish.


----------



## babbar32 (Jan 18, 2012)

Thank you, I acctually paid about the same or a little more for them as juvies...but I would have rather have them be happy in your 90 gallon than my small and crowded 30 gallon and thanks for the update.


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

i really want get ur GT! but u livng too far, and i still away not in town yet until Fed 5 ~ 6 will back, if have any one can help me or go there buy any from him , help me grab the GT , i will for sure come there pick up it ! 
hope will have someone go there!!! i am in Richmond !
thks


----------



## babbar32 (Jan 18, 2012)

yes if someone can come take it or leave a deposit for you i can hold it. thanks let me know.


----------



## babbar32 (Jan 18, 2012)

buumpp to the top!


----------



## babbar32 (Jan 18, 2012)

Red Tailed Shark, Rocket Gar and Short Body Texas Cichlid for 45$ for all 3- Package Deal


----------



## babbar32 (Jan 18, 2012)

gar is sold..i will trade my rainbow shark and texas both for another fish just for a change, let me know what u got.


----------



## babbar32 (Jan 18, 2012)

buumpty bump


----------



## babbar32 (Jan 18, 2012)

Texas cichlid and red tailed shark still available will sell or trade!!


----------



## babbar32 (Jan 18, 2012)

bump red tailed shark is pending.. texas is for 20$ firm..take it before it's gone!


----------



## babbar32 (Jan 18, 2012)

Texas is still here...he or she is getting a black colour on his whole bottom and looks very beautiful (i have read when they get that is is a sign of getting mature or wanting to mate) will trade for a cool or nice looking fish!


----------



## babbar32 (Jan 18, 2012)

Texas is still available for 20$FIRM or trade for some kind of fish..let me know what you got.


----------



## babbar32 (Jan 18, 2012)

I am going to try one last time if not I will just keep the Green Short Body Texas..He is going for 20$ cash firm, you can reach me at 604-832-0260 or pm.


----------

